# Owl deterrent



## snowyloft (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a very bad, big-horned owl that literally tore into my loft and killed three birds over the course of two nights. I know what it was because he got himself trapped in his second run. I thought it was a raccoon that had gotten in a few days earlier, but it was this owl. I let him go... as much as I like my pigeons there was no way I could kill such a magnificent bird.

I spent all day yesterday again securing my admittedly not-too-secure loft. I thought it was predator proof after the first attack, so I am dreading going out there when the sun comes up to find out I didn't do a good enough job.

I had trouble with this owl a few months ago going right into the chicken coop at night and ended up killing two young hens and a young duck. I started locking up the chickens at night but I have to go out after dusk when the chickens and ducks have gone to bed and have seen it sitting close by so he may start getting them before I get them locked up. I plan to build a large pen for the chickens but that's probably not going to happen until spring.

I am told that once these owls start doing this there is no stopping them.

I found out about this thing called Nite Guard. It is supposed to keep owls and hawks plus other sorts of predators away. Since it isn't too expensive I was thinking of trying it out. 

I wondered if anyone else has tried this.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It might help to show a picture of your loft for better suggestions on how to secure it better.
If an Owl can get access, which is unusual, so can ALOT of other predators 
I wouldn't waste my money on those devises, most of the time their 'short term' and the predator figures it out!


----------



## snowyloft (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd be embarrassed to show you a picture. It isn't really a loft but a quickly modified pen inside my goat pens. It was more of a large stall that I had once used as a milking pen until my barn was ready.

The long story:

I had a stray pigeon show up last year (I named him Snowy, hence my ID) who lived under the eaves of the goat's pen. I kept him fed and watered. I decided to get him a friend this spring but instead ended up with a flock of about 14 from a guy who couldn't keep them anymore. I had to get something up quickly so hacked together this "loft" to keep them in for awhile until I could let them start flying. My plan was to give them a place to nest and eat and let them fly free like Snowy had been doing. I didn't realize until after I had them that because they are homers they would fly home which was about 25 miles away, if I let them out. So, I kept them locked up until I figured out what to do. Snowy was very depressed. He couldn't fly and all of the females were spoken for.

My goats intervened after a couple of months and opened the door letting them out because I had forgotten to hook the safety latch. When I came out that morning, they all were out flying but only two didn't come back. All was well for the rest of the summer with babies hatching and flying until only the last month when the hawks started taking their toll and since I had left the upper door open the owl also attacked one night. I've since kept them locked in for the winter. I did make them a very small door opened only during the day but for the most part they have not wanted to go out. Then when a few did, one didn't come back for three days. He came back then the owl attacked about 2 days later.

So, I've learned the hard way, for sure. I didn't expect anything like this. I plan to build something more secure this spring.

Just came in from feeding and all was well. I still have a few places to shore up, though.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's okay, we all make mistakes. I'm sorry you had to learn the hard way though!  We've had ***** and possoms get into our loft as well.
Make sure any trap doors are blocked off at night and secure. Any holes big enough for animals to get in should be covered up as well. I can't imagine an owl being able to get in anything besides a trap door or an open door. They are like hawks and anything else, if they know where easy food is, they will take advantage of it. Just keep them out, and don't worry about trying to shoo them away with fancy contraptions. As long as they can't get in, your birds will be safe, and soon the owl will find somewhere else to snack.


----------

